# Hello from GetYourWheels!!



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*GetYourWheels official Vendor for Model3OwnersClub!*

Hello Everyone! We're finally an official vendor for the forum and wanted to introduce ourselves by giving you guys an idea of what we do.

The GetYourWheels Warehouse in the early days









We have custom made wheel dolly to make sure that there will be ZERO wheels touching the floor.









Our custom wheel dollys with a row of Forgestar wheels ready to go out to powder coating.









Our little baby photo booth area that we use to take some beauty shots of customer's wheels. This one is a custom 3 piece forged wheel from KlassenID CS35S









A Forgestar F14 in Brushed Clear taken in our photo booth









We use black wheel weights for dark wheels! We also paint silver wheel weights if we're out of black. Saves our customers the hassle and there is nothing worse than having some shiny wheel weights on your new wheels show up.









To start it all off, We work VERY VERY closely with Avant Garde wheels and have even produced our own wheels with them before. They even carry luxurious 3 piece forged wheels to forged monoblock wheels. Here are some of the most popular custom Bespoke 3 Brushed and Polished finishes featured on Avant Garde Wheels all in one place:









Top Row, left to right: Brushed Grigio/Gunmetal M590, Brushed Stainless/Light Tint M580, Brushed Gloss Clear M510
Bottom Row: Brushed Matte Antique Bronze M590, Matte Antique Bronze M510

AG F510s with Candy Pink centers and Black Chrome lips!









M615 on Tesla Model 3!









M632 in a combo Polished with Brushed Face.









21" F421 on Tesla Model S









19" M621 on Tesla Model 3









Our location is pretty centralized from a lot of wheel companies! We're a block away from the US Distributor for some of your popular Japanese wheels! We can get wheels from Volk Racing, Gramlights, Weds Wheels, Advan Racing and Work Wheels. Here is a Gramlight 57Xtreme in Matte Black for a 370Z:









Volk G27s in their AMAZING Prism Dark Silver finish!









Volk TE37SL! Truly a classic design for anyone that's been in the car industry for a long time.









A line-up of Weds shipment we received.









Forgestar is a major wheel company. We've been working with them for so long that we've become personal buddies with the staff. We do a lot of these wheels for Corvettes and Porsches due to the high range of sizes and range of wheel.

Forgestar CF10 in Gloss Black for a Tesla Model 3









The all new Forgestar CF7S is added to Forgestar's arsenal.









Vossen has been a leading the aftermarket wheel industry with their aggressive and very appealing marketing. The CV series is where everything began but for a nice flow forged wheel, you'll want to look at their VFS or Hybrid Forged series. Their forged wheel designs are also something unique!

Tesla Model S on 20" Vossen VFS1









Vossen Forged LC-109T taken in our little photo booth.









We carry many many more! We use the latest Auto34 Touchless Tire changer to mount all tires.
Road Force balance with the Hunter GSP9700 and we actually road force balance them. It's not just for display!

*We offer:*
*FREE Shipping to US48*
*FREE Mounting and Balancing*
*Powdercoating and Custom Finishing Services*
*Quick Forgestar & Avant Garde turnaround times!*

*Like what you see? If you have any questions or inquiries, please contact me at [email protected] or 562-275-8268 *

We look forward to answering any of your questions and hopefully we can bring new and unique innovative ideas to you guys.


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

Many of us are/will be looking for winter wheels. Example thread. Can you think of a set of rims which look great, but are strong enough to handle a typical winter road damage?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

raptor said:


> Can you think of a set of rims which look great, but are strong enough to handle a typical winter road damage?


Ideally, winter wheels should be:

Smallest diameter possible. You want more tire sidewall to handle unseen, newly-formed, snow-filled potholes.
Narrow. Wide tires are more likely to ride on top of snow. That gives you less steering control. You want your tires to dig in. Also, if you hit a pile of snow on just one side, a wider tire will yank the steering wheel in that direction harder.
And try to wash off the salt as often as possible to help prevent corrosion.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

raptor said:


> Many of us are/will be looking for winter wheels. Example thread. Can you think of a set of rims which look great, but are strong enough to handle a typical winter road damage?


I get a lot of requests for Enkei wheels for winter wheels. They make a lot of OE spec sized wheels. The Raijin is my favorite and has been used many times.


----------



## Exthree (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm a wheel noob with a Model 3 Performance on order, and I want to buy a set of winter wheels with tires. The Enkei Raijins that you posted look great. Can you provide advice about what would fit over the performance brakes and ideal winter wheel sizes in general?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Exthree said:


> I'm a wheel noob with a Model 3 Performance on order, and I want to buy a set of winter wheels with tires. The Enkei Raijins that you posted look great. Can you provide advice about what would fit over the performance brakes and ideal winter wheel sizes in general?


I would probably run 18x8.5 +35


----------

